# Marklin 81785 Starter Set Value



## awhering (Mar 31, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the Marklin 81785 Starter Set with the Castle is worth. I cannot seem to find it anywhere and anyone that did have it has sold out of it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Poked around the 'net a bit, but came up empty. Sorry.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Good old eBay shows other variations of them for sale for different amounts. My guess is being a newer Marklin Digital set it will be $400+ Keep looking!

http://wantitnow.ebay.com/Marklin-Z-81785-King-Ludwig-II-Train-Starter-Set_W0QQadidZ180604753253

That is actually a very nice set, I can't recall when it came out though. I will flip through some Marklin Catalouges I have and let ya know!


----------



## awhering (Mar 31, 2012)

I believe it came out in 2003. I noticed there are other variations on ebay for 400+ however you can also find those variations elsewhere. This set seems to be impossible to find. Think I will hold on to it for a while


----------



## alonte (Apr 10, 2012)

great info) thanks


----------



## Kkkasya (May 12, 2012)

*marklin 81785 king ludwig II*

Hi my name is Akasya. I have the set.complete. If u are interesting u can contact me.

Thanks


----------

